# Blue Shrimp ( Poso Blue ) Possibly Caridina longidigita



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok so if all goes well I will have these shrimp on Monday 2-28-2011. The supplier is calling these Poso Blue Shrimp. They are not the shrimp that we all think of when we see the name Poso Blue leg. My supplier calls those Blue Poso shrimp that we know as Blue Morph. Anyway. Hopefully they look this good. I will keep everyone posted. I will be selling them but not until after they have been in my care for a few weeks. Also this is the exporters picture not mine..


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

ooooo......Blue Stary Nights. LOL


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

They look really NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow those are nice....wheres my penny jar


----------



## zxc (Nov 10, 2009)

water requirement for this awesome blue shrimp? please


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Same as the other Poso species of shrimp.

pH 7,5 – 8,5

KH 3 – 10

dGH 3 – 10

TDS 150 – 500ppm

80 - 85 ºF


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Mark...

FIRST DIBS!


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are awesome looking shrimp!


----------



## amphirion (Nov 13, 2008)

VERY nice!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow nice color, that is the first time I've seen. Can't wait see their actual pics when they get here.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

yep. Sometimes the colors are off. But we shall see.


guppies said:


> Wow nice color, that is the first time I've seen. Can't wait see their actual pics when they get here.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey we are getting those in too...I just asked the same questions, why don't they look like my other blue leg posos? IF they are this nice blue with sparkly spots I am going to be delighted. I think maybe they might be the ones some people call Slender Blues?
Maybe Frank can shed some light on this as I believe he had some of the Slender Blues at one time/now!

While we are on the subject of Blue Leg Posos, have any of you had yours go a dark greyish blue? I have 3 of them that are always this dark grey slate blue, the other are light slate blue during the day then change to orangey color at night.


----------



## Marika (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been searching for blue shrimps from Sulawesi, so I was so excited to find your threads. 

Your suppliers' picture looks like a blue version of Caridina Longidigita from Lake Poso. 
It's supposed to have long legs and orange color on claws, but egg colors are different.

Some shrimps can change colors dramatically. 
Nice blue shrimp.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Are they females carrying eggs? My poso girls always turn dark when carrying.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks like these poso blue/green stars have same color intensity. I have a feeling that the color will be more greenish than blue.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Nope there was one that had eggs on her when I moved them to the new tank, but haven't seen any sign of babies so far. The ones that I see that come to eat are not berried. Definitely a dark slate greyish blue color though.
here's a pic, I had to adjust the pic so you could see the greyish color.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

Are they arriving today? :bounce:


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

yes. I got them... I also got some cardinals as well.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

ooooooo


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

SHIIIIIIIIINY. Have they turned out to be anywhere near as blue as the pics? I guess they're still acclimating, and thus might not color up for a day or two... but still, we wanna see pics!!!

I think I have to add these to my epic-length list of the shrimp I will buy when I become independently wealthy...


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Pics coming. But probably not until at least tomorrow.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Are they blue Mark?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

They are not blue now when stressed so that is good. Normally shrimp turn blue when stressed. They are a clearish color right now. As soon as they are in the tank for a day or two I will post a picture.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Awesome... Can't wait to see them.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

im already on the list to get some! i cant wait!


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

this is so exciting. you have people bouncing with anticipation!!! 

Amy


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

well I dont think they are going to turn blue. to bad.. Here is the closest picture I could find of them. Last Pictureis not my picture... First two are of the animals I got. After looking at them for some time there are three maybe four different species in the bag that was sent to me. I see a couple starry night and possibly 1 red orchid. Looks like a few 6 banded ones as well. They are different from the Crystal Poso that I got months back. I will end up ordering the Blue Morph ones that we all call Poso Blue Leg. Probably next week.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hmm maybe give them a couple days and the tank of their likin and see what happens. im still interested in these! even if i only get 3-5 lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

dibs on the starry nights!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I will order just starry nights in a couple weeks.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Lemme get that red orchid Mark. lol I want some


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so none of these are the blue kind?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

doesnt look like they are going to turn blue at all. I will be ordering the Poso Blue legs in a week or so. They are an orange color with blue legs. and sometimes they have blue color to them.



problemman said:


> so none of these are the blue kind?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

once they settle in I will try and get a picture of just them and send it to you.




msnikkistar said:


> Lemme get that red orchid Mark. lol I want some


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

when you have babies hit me up!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

babies of what? I will probably forget by that time.. LOL




matt12 said:


> when you have babies hit me up!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Still pretty cute! Those clearish guys might not be flashy but if they are like the Blue Leg Posos, they are great algae eaters. Those are some pretty emerald eggs in that exporter picture! Are the eggs really that green?

In case you guys haven't seen happy Caerulea before, here's a pic:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you think that maybe its something they easy in the wilds to look like that?

Maybe the blue will come in a few days? 

If you couldn't tell I'm hoping they will pull through and amaze you lol


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

no the eggs are not that color. That is why I am thinking they might be somthing else....




aelysa said:


> Still pretty cute! Those clearish guys might not be flashy but if they are like the Blue Leg Posos, they are great algae eaters. Those are some pretty emerald eggs in that exporter picture! Are the eggs really that green?
> 
> In case you guys haven't seen happy Caerulea before, here's a pic:


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

What color eggs do they have?

If anything, you have a rare species in the US.

Edit: Looks like you got Caridina Ensifera.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

The egg color is black or close to.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think so. They dont look like those at all. These have white spots on them.




aelysa said:


> What color eggs do they have?
> 
> If anything, you have a rare species in the US.
> 
> Edit: Looks like you got Caridina Ensifera.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

You're right, those tail spots are white. Now I really want a few, black egged white spotted clearish shrimp!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I just went out and looked at them again. Some are a darker brown and some are staying more clear. I think they gave me the grab bag....


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

clear, brown, blue, I still want some. lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Can't you get a credit ? Or something?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

problemman said:


> Can't you get a credit ? Or something?


Nope. That's the risk you take. I will complain for sure about the picture they took and the fact that the shrimp are no where close to the picture.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

They prob won't care. Bastards


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

That is the risk we take for buying from oversea. The shrimps sometimes don't look like the pictures at all. I have in past bought the sulawesi indo blue bee shrimps, they were fainted blue and later turned clear brownish. I now look for the characteristic white claws or yellow in the case of spinata. These shrimps will have the best, saltwater like colors.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

What is the one with the green eggs? she looks nice.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

That is a picture of the species that I am suppose to have. Its not my picture. The shrimp also dont have the green eggs either..



guppies said:


> What is the one with the green eggs? she looks nice.


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

We just got our shipment of them in too, however many of them did not survive. Last batch I bought almost all of them died within 1 week, I do have 5 White Starry nights that seem to love the Cardinal/Malili tank. Good luck with them, hope some will actually turn that nice blue color one day.


----------



## matti2uude (Mar 4, 2009)

janftica said:


> We just got our shipment of them in too, however many of them did not survive. Last batch I bought almost all of them died within 1 week, I do have 5 White Starry nights that seem to love the Cardinal/Malili tank. Good luck with them, hope some will actually turn that nice blue color one day.


Have you been to Pj's to see them yet?


----------



## janftica (Jan 11, 2010)

Matt, no I haven't I was supposed to go today, but got held up. Brent told me about them. I didn't ask if they were blue, but If I am in the area tomorrow I will find out.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Ok well its been a day or so. Here are some new pictures. I think a few might be heading down the road to turn a light blue. But really who knows. There is also a picture of one of the hitch hikers in the bag. the last picture. Also interesting on these guys is that they do two things to get food. They fan the ground and the water as it passes by. Kind of like the flower shrimp do. Strange to watch. if I had a better camera to do video I would film it.


----------



## SkyGrl (Jan 7, 2010)

your hitch hiker is pretty adorable i gotta say..


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Bill had a few of those fan guys too in a bag of redlines I believe. Might want to target feed them, from what I recall they lasted a few months then disappeared.
Those speckled guys are looking good!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

Hmmm... well, the one in the 3rd picture looks close to the original photo you showed us. Maybe given a little time that one will color up and be a real Poso blue shrimp 

The white orchid hitchhiker is nice, too.


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

They are definitely recognizable as the same species now, which they weren't when they first arrived. I think when you get conditions dialed in you will have some beautiful light blues and soft browns.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Zid I want them for sure now! I'll take atleast 5


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I am feeding them the micro food and spirulina powder.




aelysa said:


> Bill had a few of those fan guys too in a bag of redlines I believe. Might want to target feed them, from what I recall they lasted a few months then disappeared.
> Those speckled guys are looking good!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

I wish you guys would be a little more forth coming with the proper names of these shrimp when talking about them. While some of you here seem to be familiar with these shrimp, tha vast majority of people reading this would be clueless as to what a Poso shrimp is. Its pretty darn confusing trying to keep it all straight. 

Frank, thank you for allowing Niki to give me your photos of your new Neocaridina heteropoda color morphs. I hope people enjoy the blog.

When breeders come out with these various breeds like "Fire reds", or Blueberries or whatever without indicating the species it makes it very difficult to put out accurate information. Particularly for people like me who write for TFH magazine. 

It also creates rumors and mis information. For example for the last few years there have been constant rumors all over the internet that various shrimp might be "dyed". That is always brought up any time a new color shrimp comes out. People said that about the Blueberry shrimp, the blue tiger, the yellow shrimp, I even found old user net postings that said that about the red cherry!

Anyway...sorry to get off subject. The stories of importing DOAs and mis representation from overseas exporters continues. It is a huge problem and why these shrimp continue to be scarce in the supply chain.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

The problem isn't so much us, it's the importers or suppliers that end up naming them improperly. And they end up giving a "grab" bag of sorts too, especially cause they are wild caught.

Still think they are beautiful, but I am not sure what type of shrimp they are.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Nikki is right. The issue is the importer / exporters not Us. I try to get accurate information everytime I try to order a new shrimp that I have never ordered. Most of the time the exporter doesnt know the species name or they just give me the family name. That does no good. With very limited information on the shrimp from these areas it makes it hard for us to identify species because of the lack of information. The list that I get of the shrimp that I can order is all in common names and not scientific names. Normally I ask for a picture and try to identify the shrimp myself.

So your post asking us to be more forth coming with the names is really barking up the wrong tree. I am all for getting the scientific name. The Scientific name that I was given for this shrimp was Caridina longidigita Not sure if they are that shrimp or not as the egg masses on the females are not the color that was indicated by a few websites that I tried to look for information on. There are as I said 3 different species in the tank now from the single bag I got. I have been able to ID at least one.

Also if people are confused then they can ask questions.... No one is going to bite their head off for a question.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Nikki is right. The issue is the importer / exporters not Us....
> 
> Also if people are confused then they can ask questions.... No one is going to bite their head off for a question.


That's well put. I have seem many order sheets from many places and common names are the most common. You might get a family name once in a while but until scientist do more research on these shrimps and the fish from this island we will never know the real identiy.

As a writer for tfh you should know this but now that common names are so vague. Also its your job to educate the people as well in this manner. I'm not saying your not trying too do don't take it like that but you know just as well as the rest of the people in this hobby that we are in a new island and the info takes a but to collect and organize.its still taking years of research to get the species of some fish into the correct family, location, and correct parameters for a tank to breed.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I think they are red powder bee shrimps some suppliers separate them out and sell as red and green powder bees. I think they are the same species. The last pic is a white orchid.
http://www.elokaquatics.com/shrimp5.html


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Its really hard to tell. Some of them look red some look green or clear and some have got some light blue tint. There are a good number that are fanning the water and some that are just picking off the wood in the tank. I am still feeding spirulina and the micro food. I just started to feed golden pearls from Kens fish. It sucks they have not turned blue like the picture and the fact that there are so many different species in the bag. I am going to try and get a picture of the other one that I saw earlier. Very different than the other ones. 

Yes I know the last pic is the White orchid / starry night.


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Yes I know the last pic is the White orchid / starry night.


I thought you and Alisa were talking about the fanning shrimps. Those ones spin their legs in circular motion.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

??? you lost me...





guppies said:


> I thought you and Alisa were talking about the fanning shrimps. Those ones spin their legs in circular motion.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> ...There is also a picture of one of the hitch hikers in the bag. the last picture. Also interesting on these guys is that they do two things to get food. They fan the ground and the water as it passes by. Kind of like the flower shrimp do. Strange to watch. if I had a better camera to do video I would film it.


Guppies means these guys. We figured out what the scientific name was but it's buried in that Diary thread of ours.
Also, he means the last picture you posted was a white orchid (on your picture post).


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are some more pics...


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Zid I totally want some!


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I want those orchids -_-


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Niki I already called first order lol


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Nope, I call first dibs in pm before this shipment came. NEENER


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Go figure! I just want the blue ones


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

I just want the red orchid LOL


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

see we are no longer competitors lol i may want some of the white orchids too


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

problemman said:


> see we are no longer competitors lol i may want some of the white orchids too


MINE ALL MINE! lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what the whites? or just the reds? dont you have enough shrimp already? i still want a BKK but think im hooked on the Salawsei shrimp more.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

ALL UR BASE ARE BELONG TO US! lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

msnikkistar said:


> ALL UR BASE ARE BELONG TO US! lol


not comprehending that


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah um okay then well im still ordering the shrimp zid just let me know when your ready!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Now kids... Dont make me stop this car and come back there.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Now kids... Dont make me stop this car and come back there.


LMAO!!! shes touching me!


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

ok. I am not going there.....


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Brad, you need to proof read your stuff


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Lolol!!!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

chad320 said:


> Brad, you need to proof read your stuff


What you talking about?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

msnikkistar said:


> Lolol!!!


You were supposed to say no I'm not! Lol


----------



## Marika (Jan 23, 2011)

*Camouflage?*



ZID ZULANDER said:


> Here are some more pics.
> 
> BTW, From you pictures, I got a feeling your shrimps (possibly C. Longidigita)change color as camouflage.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

They do seem to change color. I have some java moss in there and one pearched up in it and turned green. They have little white dots all over so it was really cool looking. I tried to get a picture of him but you really couldnt see him in the moss that well.


----------



## Marika (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to hear that!!! I was hoping they turn blue or green without stress.
I hate to use those ugly Blue pebbles at LFS, though.. 

So even though some says Slender Blue and Orange Delight (Mini Blue Bee)turn completely blue ONLY under stress, there is a hope that they turn blue without stress. 

Has anyone actually had any of those so-called 'blue' shrimps from Sulawesi and see them change colors???

BTW, I think your shrimps are most likely C. Longidigita, because even RCS get different colors of eggs. I'm not a pro, though. 
The shrimp with a trade name, Red Powder Bee, look similar, too.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Are you talking about these? Caridina caerulea


----------



## Marika (Jan 23, 2011)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Are you talking about these? Caridina caerulea


Not the pinoccio, but Slender BLUE and mini BLUE bee (orange delight). Has anyone seen them changing color? 
Also, does the Red powder bee here looks like your possible C. Longidigita? 
You can see red and white versions when you click on the picture. 

http://www.aristocratama.com/gallery/shrimp3.html#

Anyways, I guess Sulawesi shrimps' common name should not include any color. Sorry to bring up scientific names, but as long as your shrimp with starly white dots can turn blue like your first picture from your supplier, I'm happy. 
I will be happy to get them from you even without blue. They are pretty anyways.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont think they are going to turn blue. Green for sure if there are green plants in the tank. They do filter feed so feeding them will have to be done with fine foods such as golden pearls from Kens fish food. The tank mainly has white sand all in it and a few branches and some java moss. So the shrimp that are on the java moss are green the others are white and I think there are one or two that are a dark brown to redish color.


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Shrimp seem to be doing well. After I get back from FL I will add them to my sales thread.


----------



## greenbox (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL Nikki you are more kind of geek than I first suspected. 
@Zid- I think you win on this gamble. Those pictures show some mighty fine looking shrimp. You are calling them green but they look more aqua colored as opposed to the "Indian Green" shrimp for example. I bet it wouldn't take long to breed out the blue and green colors into distinct morphs ;-)


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

These guys have been added to my sales thread....


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is an update. Some berried ones now. I know for sure there are three species in this tank. I have some shrimp that have black eggs and now I have two that have turned up with lime green eggs. A few pictures of the shrimp and one of a Poso Golden Rabbit F1.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

Those lime green eggs rock. Too bad they don't look like that all the time...


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Cool pics!


----------



## guppies (Jan 16, 2010)

I like the one with green eggs, so cute. And it looks like she has a small saddle going too.


----------



## sulawesiMAN (Aug 14, 2011)

ZID ZULANDER said:


> Ok so if all goes well I will have these shrimp on Monday 2-28-2011. The supplier is calling these Poso Blue Shrimp. They are not the shrimp that we all think of when we see the name Poso Blue leg. My supplier calls those Blue Poso shrimp that we know as Blue Morph. Anyway. Hopefully they look this good. I will keep everyone posted. I will be selling them but not until after they have been in my care for a few weeks. Also this is the exporters picture not mine..


what is the price in US for this kind of shrimp?


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

They were around $7 US.




sulawesiMAN said:


> what is the price in US for this kind of shrimp?


----------

